
Predicting the 2014 FIFA Finals Winner with Logistic Regression - njwi332
http://stochastication.com/2016/09/09/predicting-the-fifa-2014-finals-winner-with-logistic-regression/
======
gus_massa
[Hi from Argentina, where our national sport is opining about soccer and our
second national sport is soccer.]

I remember that someone posted a worldcup simulator during the championship.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7941898](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7941898)

After playing a little with it, my takeaway was that the FIFA index is
worthless (too political?) so I'd remove it from your model. Also, the ESPN
index was one of the better predictors, so consider adding it to the mix.

~~~
njwi332
Interesting, thanks for the input

